# Changes to 457 visa programme confirmed by DIAC



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Further details of changes to the Australian 457 visa programme which take effect on 01 July this year have been published by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). The department reveals that one of the main reasons for change is that there was significant growth in 2011/2012 from applicants applying from onshore who held [...]

Click to read the full news article: Changes to 457 visa programme confirmed by DIAC...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

